# When the whife wants the dish Taken down



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Has it ever happend to you 


Stories would be Helpful 






Ps Im not married


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Someone elses wife wants you to take down dish? 

Just Say No.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

If we knew what a '_whife_' is maybe we could help you.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

A Woman who isn't "Rainbow Fresh" :blush:


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Move the dish to the roof or where she can't see it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If the 'whife' wants you to take the dish down, you obviously have the wrong whife.

The only thing whorse is a whife whith a wheapon.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pez2002 _
> *Has it ever happend to you
> 
> Stories would be Helpful
> ...


Just tell her you can't afford to subscribe to cable that's why you need the dish. The threat of no more Lifetime should scare her good.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Dish? what dish? I don't see a dish? 
Where is it? How did it get there? 

I wonder who put it there? Maybe they will come back for it. 

Maybe it belong to the city.

I wouldn't know how to take down one of those darned things. 

Aren't they radioactive? I mean they keep getting hit by rays from outer space. 

It doesn't sound like something we should mess with.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Come on! Who wears the pants in the family. When I first installed mine it looked like this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisinstall/install3.JPG

Guess what, it still looks like that since I've been too lazy to fix it and since my wife loves having Dish and a PVR, it isn't going anywhere. :evilgrin:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris that is one of the worst installations I have ever seen, but I like it... BECAUSE it works. 

I have mentioned a few times I wanted to get rid of Dish and she threatened me, she loves the PVR's (of course shes also the person who *****es at me the most when the Dishplayers Screw up (like its my fault).


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gosh, that's beautiful, in an ugly sort of way. Bet your patio parties are a sight!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ask your wife what it would take to get her drop the dish issue? Lifetime Movie network? Pedicure at the local beauty college?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Tell her "You never listen. If you really love me, you'll understand how much that old dish means to me. Someday I want to pass that dish along to my son....Now, we will not speak of this again."


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Yep, I think that the fairer sex is getting a bum rap here. While I'm sure it has happened, I have never come across a wife who objected to a dish. Far more likely for some anal retentive male neighbor or homeowners association to raise a fuss.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

In which case, you can tell THEM to "buzz off".


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Dishes.....DISHES....?!!! We dont need no stinking Dishes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Chris, up until last weekend, I had you beat. I just moved and placed my Dish 500 in a big flower pot and propped it up against a fence and held it steady with 1 gallon water jugs. Talk about WAF! Fortunately, she never ventured out to that side of the house.

To top that off, my 121" RS UHF/VHF antenna for HD was sitting right outside the back door on top of our patio table. Man those things are sure big when they are down at eye level. 

I commented to my wife how it looked like the Beverly Hillbillies had just moved in.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Darrell - priorities, priorities !


----------



## Tanic (Apr 23, 2002)

D - I - V - O - R - C - E !!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris, that's an instering installation, but since you take the Dish500 with you when you go camping that is a great idea to have it on a tripod like that. When you get stong wind gusts does the tripod move alot or do the bricks keep it pretty much in place?

I posted this before, but here's my set up
http://steve.dbstalk.com/dishes2.jpg


----------

